# Ruth Moschner & Mirja du Mont - Grill den Henssler (09.10.2016) 19x HQ



## Mike150486 (18 Okt. 2016)

​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (9 Sep. 2017)

Mirja ist eine wunderschöne und tolle Frau. Und ich finde es cool, wie sie sich in den letzten Jahren hat tätowieren lassen. Mittlerweile hat sie schon zehn Tattoos. Ich finde, ihr steht das sehr gut! Sie ist im Herzen eine Rockerin.


----------



## Tittelelli (9 Sep. 2017)

Voyeurfriend schrieb:


> Mirja ist eine wunderschöne und tolle Frau. Und ich finde es cool, wie sie sich in den letzten Jahren hat tätowieren lassen. Mittlerweile hat sie schon zehn Tattoos. Ich finde, ihr steht das sehr gut! Sie ist im Herzen eine Rockerin.



was rauchst Du für ein Zeug? Du wärst doch bestimmt auch gern ein Rocker? Doch
Deine Schmusedecke hindert Dich daran?:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Franky84 (26 Aug. 2018)

Die Ruth hat schon was... :thx:


----------

